# ستار باي التفاح جميع أنواع المعمول العادي وبعجينة الجبنة والمكسرات والبر والمعمول



## مسوقة26 (7 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

لعشاق المعمول ..

تبحثين عن المذاق والجودة والنظافه ..؟؟

مالك الامعمول أم حمود .. معمول وطني من ايدين ام حمود ..

جميع أنواع المعمول العادي وبعجينة الجبنة والمكسرات والبر والمعمول الملون الخاص بالمناسبات (اختاري لون معمولك حسب مناسبتك .زواج مواليد حفلات ..الخ )..

بالاضافه الى مجموعة من الحلويات الغريبه واللذيذه ..اترككم مع بعض الصور ..








_معمول البر..معمول بالبر الوطني والحبة السودا .لذيذ وصحي .._








المعمول الملون ..














_واذا محتاره او ماعندك وقت وعندك مناسبه اختاري أي من منتجاتنا ونعلبها لك _





_ستار باي التفاح (طبقتين من عجينة الباي اللذيذة محشيه بمزيج من التفاح والقرفه_







_ستار باي الشوكولا(طبقتين من عجينة الباي محشية بانواع مختلفه من المربى مغمسة بالشوكولا الفاخره مزينه بالمكسرات_


_

_



والعديد واللذيذ جوزيه, اكواب الباي ب الكراميل والطحينه بالشوكولا وكريمة التمر بالنسكافيه

والكنافات والكثير الكثير ..

اسعار خاصة للمناسبات والاطباق الخيريه 

..والتوصيل في الدمام ب 10 ريال وباقي المناطق حسب الشحن ..

بالهناء والعافيه والطلب قبل 24 ساعه ع الاقل (جميع منتجاتنا طازجه ) ..


ام حمود للمعمول والحلويات .. الدمام ..

الرقم :

0534729375 





__________________

معمول لذيذ وحلويات ألذ .معجنات مقليات وأطباق شعبية والكثير..

0534729375


----------

